# URGENTLY NEEDED** Advan RG2 Alloy Wheel 18x10J et15



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey all,

I've seen them for sale on rosssport, but the price was rather much, so if any fellas (tuners) out there that can help me get a used single 18x10j et 15 Advan RG2 Alloy wheel preferably in black (but any will do even new if the price is right), I've been told loads of singles are on Yahoo Japan Auctions. Would be grateful for any help from y'all. Monies at the ready.

Best Regards


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Nobody seriously..??


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

I checked Upgarage, croober, and Yahool JPN and none have your size for sale currently. 

JDM distro didnt have any. I would check Zilvia as they have by far the most active rim FS section and most of the dudes will ship to the UK if you pay. 

Remember its a discontinued rim (the RGD is current I believe) so you gotta take what you can get.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW Dude!!!!

Theirs me thinking Club Spirit died a horrible death.

Really really really appreciate that fella!! Looks like I might have to sell one on its own as a boot spare..?
The others to sombody as a pair.


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

V-SpecII said:


> WOW Dude!!!!
> 
> Theirs me thinking Club Spirit died a horrible death.
> 
> ...


I would just keep your eyes peeled in the states, I bet those sizes are floating around... Japan as well but US will have I am sure. Calling Makin industries in california might be a good shout, they might have dead stock sets there.

Unfortunately the club spirit has died a death but I am here to **** shit up.


----------

